# Doc's Goofy Jig Modifications.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Doc's Goofy Jig is the hot ticket for Pompano in St.Pete and surrounding counties. It casts far, doesn't cost much and is death on Pompano.
Unfortunately, like most lead lures, it gets snagged pretty often.

Here are today's experiment with Doc's Goofy Jig.

I've lost lots of Goofy Jigs over the years but that doesn't stop me from using them. Some days they are the hot ticket or only ticket. 

Why not design a snag/weed guard for them?

Here is today's experiment. I've tried them in my front yard pond and found that the mods do not detract from the action. From previous experience designing weedguards, I know that these will prevent a bunch of snags and fouling in weeds. They won't be 100% effective but, then, nothing is.

I used #9 leader wire for these. #7 would work ok for the design in photo 1. In photo 2 I show a different style weedguard and the tools I use for a lot of my wire work at home.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty cool idea! Although I do think that the top one will be far more effective at eliminating snags due to its fixed position.. looks like the bottom one is able to swivel and move away from blocking the hook.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Yeah, Austin, you might be right.*

I think that the weedguard will stay close enough to the hook most of the time so that many snags are eliminated. Ladyfish and Mackerel love these things and bite them off with way too much regularity.

I generally use 12-14" of 27# 7-Strand wire leader. (Not nylon coated)

One thing great about these jigs is that they are mighty cheap. I find them 3 for a buck pretty often.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Cool. my grandfather used to invert the hook, but back in the day, they broke too easy. Had always wondered about a 'fork' type weed guard w/ several fingers?
Catch 'em up.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Goofy Jig Mods*

I've been fishing Doc's Goofy Jig since meeting Doc in Tampa many moons ago.

I 'clone' my own so they're pretty cheap. I trade jigs for lead.

I've never felt a real need for a weed guard but the idea is interesting. I tie mine on a loop back-to-back with a teaser C2


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*If I still lived in Ft. Walton----*

I'd walk the beach with a white 3/8oz Goofy Jig on a light 8' rod with a 4000 size reel loaded with 8# test. I'd watch for Pompano close, cast at deep spots and run-outs, flashes and watch for birds and fish busting bait. Casr at Bonitas and reel fast.

In a day I'd expect to catch a half dozen or more species per day in the spring and fall.


----------

